

Will people pay for privacy? - d0ne
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/keen-on-michael-fertik-why-people-will-pay-for-privacy/

======
DrManhattan
We're already paying for it with our personal data and no one seems to
realize. See, e.g., all the trackers on big sites like Buzzfeed
(<http://i.imgur.com/bGepZ.png>) and imgur (<http://imgur.com/a9On0>)

------
bhartzer
Privacy is a right. You should not have to pay for it.

